# Problema con Fototransistor y Diodo infrarrojo



## aerodesliza (Mar 20, 2007)

Alguien sabe como puedo hacer que un fototransistor entre en su region de saturacion utilizando un diodo infarrojo para aumentar la corriente de base. Quiero un tuto de como armar un circuito lo mas sencillo posible y calcular sus componentes. 

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 24, 2007)

La unica forma para que el transistor llegue a la saturacion es hacercar el diodo emisor.

Lo mejor que puede hacer es hacer un montaje darlington esto aumenta la beta.
Esto solo te sirve para hacer algunas pruebas pero no te sera funcional, es un poco mas dificil.

Normalmente el diodo emisor se conecta a un generador de onda cuadrada de unos 38khz.

El diodo /fototransistor se amplifica la señal com un amplificador pasa banda de 38khz y se rectifica, filtra y finalmente se aplica a un comparador que da una seal cuando detecta al diodo.

busca en este foro encontraras multitud de información.


----------



## aerodesliza (Mar 25, 2007)

Que diferencia tiene poner un led a un generador de onda cuadrada de 38khz?, Creo que la corriente de la bse estara dada por el Landa (ancho de banda) de la señal transmitida por el ya sea luz visible o infarrojo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola, lo que creo que querés hacer es activar algo cuando reciba una señal de luz infrarroja desde un emisor remoto, no?
Bien, si es así, el fototransistor o lo que uses como receptor no sabe distinguir la luz infrarroja que vos le mandás de toda la otra luz ambiente, por lo tanto, si querés que sature con un simple LED, si abrís una ventana y entra el sol va a saturar también.
Lo que tenés que hacer es emitir con tu LED un "tono", es decir, con un oscilador hacerlo prender y apagar a una frecuencia determinada como dice el amigo.
Después en el receptor, no ponés a saturar el fototransistor, lo que hacés es mandar la señal que recibas a un detector de tonos tipo LM567 sintonizado a la misma frecuencia con que emite tu LED.
De esta manera, al fototransistor le llega la luz ambiente que es muy constante, "de baja frecuencia" y también le llega una señal modulada de mayor frecuencia que es la de tu LED. El detector de tonos, si encuentra este tono en su entrada, activa una salida.
Así no te molesta la luz ambiente.

Acá te dejo un link con algo parecido
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm

Bajate la hoja de datos del LM567 y fijate como calcular todo.
Lo podés usar como detector de tonos y como oscilador. Yo te recomiendo que el oscilador del LED sea un 567 con la misma resistencia y capacitor que el 567 que va a estar como receptor.


----------



## GO_zalo (May 19, 2007)

por favor un pregunta en todos los circuito sobre IR de Pablin no pone el modelo de emisor IR y de receptor IR Cual se tiene que usar????? alguien lo sabe?


otra pergunta si monto varias unidades de este circuito:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

i las sintonizo en diferentes frecuencias podrian funcionar independientemente en el mimo ambiente verdad????


graciasssss


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 19, 2007)

Hola, si los sintonizás a diferentes frecuencias debería andar, supongo.
Te cuento que fui a el negocio de electronica donde compro y le pedí un LED infrarrojo y un fototransistor cualquiera y anda. Lo raro es que cuando pedí un LED infrarrojo el tipo me preguntó ¿emisor o receptor? Si es LED es light EMITER diode


----------



## GO_zalo (May 19, 2007)

pues el de mi tienda de electronica no me vende nada si no le digo la referencia exacta...


pues si que es raro, pero se trata sin duda de 'maneras de hablar'


saludos y gracias por responder,


----------



## jeancar (Jul 2, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, si los sintonizás a diferentes frecuencias debería andar, supongo.
> Te cuento que fui a el negocio de electronica donde compro y le pedí un LED infrarrojo y un fototransistor cualquiera y anda. Lo raro es que cuando pedí un LED infrarrojo el tipo me preguntó ¿emisor o receptor? Si es LED es light EMITER diode



Sí, te dijo que si era receptor o emisor porque existen de los dos tipos, y en los circuitos que he hecho me han funcionado más fácil con los LED's infrarrojos receptores que con los fototransistores, muchas veces te venden la paraje de leds emisor y receptor. Ten en cuenta que el LED receptor se polariza en inverso a diferencia del emisor.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 2, 2007)

jeancar dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Habría que cambiarle el nombre entonces, porque de diodo emisor de luz no tiene nada...    ¿Diodo emisor de luz receptor?


----------



## facuferre (Nov 25, 2008)

el diodo emisor es de luz infrarroja , una forma facil de saber cual es emisor y cual es receptor es con el lente de la camarita del celular esta capta el infrarrojo haciendolo visible al ojo humano , y el del receptor no emite , logico , suerte y comenten como salio


----------



## Quincho (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola a todos, les comento que estoy trabajando en un sensor de proximidad por infrarrojos usando un LM567,  similar al circuito publicado en Pablin y ademas con un fototransistor con filtro infrarrojo. Funciona bastante bien, pero los problemas que tiene son dos: el alcance baja mucho cuando intento sensar objetos oscuros, y tambien aumenta cuanto mayor es la luz ambiente incidente. El problema con los objetos oscuros se debe a que estos tienden a absorber la luz en lugar de reflejarla, por lo tanto se refleja menos luz. Y el problema con la luz incidente es especificamente con la luz solar, porque esta tiene todo el espectro luminico: luz visible, luz ultravioleta y... luz infrarroja, esto me hace aumentar el alcance. Si alguno me podria dar una solucion para estos problemas se lo agradeceria


----------



## vento1 (Dic 21, 2009)

No, lo que pasa es que tambien vienen diodos que son sencibles a la luz infraroja (aparte de los fototransistores) por fuera son igules a los didos emisores IR, pero no emiten sino que conducen depende de la señal infraroja que capten, son muy sencibles al la luz natural ya que esta tiene alto contenido de infrarojo


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Mar 24, 2010)

Disculpen, pero me podrian ayudar??¿¿, es q*UE* quiero armarme una alarma d*E* aproximacion y en el circuito q*UE* vi aparece unOPTO-ISOLATOR, pero quiero reemplazarlo por un diodo infrarojo y un fototransistor (para hacerlo a distancia), ¿que fototransistor debo ocupar, alguna sugerencia, o cualquiera sirve?


----------



## carlos urias (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola tengo una duda , estoy aprendiendo electronica y me meti ahora con esto de leds inflarojos. compre un par un ir y su fototransistor. Quise prenden un led cuando el fototransistor reciviera inflarojo y si prende pero una lucecita muy muy muy tenue quisiera saber porque y como arreglarlo para que prenda fuerte. Gracias


----------



## Astrik (Oct 7, 2010)

hola necesito un circuito con un diodo inflarojo y un fototransistor, que contabilice las veces que la señal es interrumpida, claro conectado a un contador ya sea en display (preferiblemente) o con unos tres 7 segmentos.


----------

